# Good food for mice



## mice.are.nice (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello! I'm new here. So, I was wondering if anybody had good suggestions on brands of food for fancy mice. At the moment, I have 5 fancy mice, Pumpkin, Bo Peep, Anna, Elsa, and Sissy, all girls. I have 2 dumbo rats and guinea pigs as well. Anyway, I looked at the ingredients in my mouse food and I was not pleased. I'd like to switch them to a better food brand. I've been looking into the Carefresh Complete diet or the Browns Tropical Carnival for hamsters and gerbils. I wanted to confirm that these would be good for my girls. Also, I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on good things to mix with the food?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi pleased to meet you. 
Check out the boards for ideas on food mixes, there are lots of threads about this subject


----------

